# Veolia's Newhaven Energy Recovery Facility



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mrs Silver Hawk and I often do wacky trips at least once a year; it's usually her surprising me with a birthday trip like the one she organised in 2011 to Brighton's Embassy Court building.

Today I managed to surprise her with a trip to Veolia's Newhaven Energy Recovery Facility. If you've ever passed through Newhaven in the last 24 months, maybe to get to the Newhaven - Dieppe ferry, you cannot have failed to notice a very interesting building being constructed just off the A26. About 6 months ago, I learned what it was, visited the Veolia website and booked a couple of places on their Open Day Tour on 1st November.

Wasn't quite sure what to expect but it was fantastic :thumbsup:. Very professionally run, free, plus tea and biscuits (always a bonus) and lasted a couple of hours...it was also very popular. Stringent planning regulations, in terms of building height, means that most of the functions of the building operate 17 metres (55 feet) below ground level --- construction of the site involved coffer dams etc.

If you get a chance to visit any of the other Veolia facilities, I'd highly recommend it. Anyway, I took a few photos today are here they are --- the first one is not mine and is pinched from the internet:










The rest are mine













































[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The control centre:










OK, this guy has the best job of all......










... because he's operating this grab  . It picks up 5 tons of rubbish at a time; and at night time, the grab can operate by itself.










Sadly, this photo doesn't really show how far below ground level we are, but that other party is at least 2 levels below me:



















[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

And a few final shots taken outside on a miserable, rainy day:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Interesting. I take it the vests make it easier to identify the victims in the event of a mishap. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Does TripAdvisor have a category for energy from waste facilities?

I reckon you should add this, with a title like 'Things The thing to do in Newhaven'

Critically, however, I'd say it's much more attactive architecturally than SelCHP, or the Heathrow energy from waste facilities.

If you're looking for future days out Mogden water treatment works in Twickenham is interesting (honestly, it is, they use poo gas to generate electricity and everything)- but take a peg for the nose.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> I reckon you should add this, with a title like 'Things The thing to do in Newhaven'


It does need to be plural Andy...it is Things :yes: . The second thing to do in Newhaven is catch the ferry to Dieppe . We had 30 minutes to spare before the ERF tour and mistakenly looked for the "High Street". All I can say is that Newhaven has seen better days....I have no idea what the French think when they step off the ferry at our end; hopefully they drive off the ferry, get straight on to the A26 and don't look back.

Definitely have a few more trips of this sort lined up in 2014.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> I have no idea what the French think when they step off the ferry at our end; hopefully they drive off the ferry, get straight on to the A26 and don't look back.


We used to do something similar at Cherbourg. Must be something about the Channel Ports - even on a bright summer's day they manage to look dreary and dead.


----------

